# Do goats shed?



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I've got a boer/nigerian cross who is looking kind of scruffy - like he's shedding winter undercoat. Do they do that? Or does he have worms possibly?


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes they shed their fluffy undercoat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The undercoat is cashmere. :cowboy:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Gretta's comes out it huge blobs! I use an undercoat rake and rake her and she loves it!!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Yup; just brushed out Cayenne and was banned from the house for the wooly mess all over me!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Our Boer boy is shedding dreadlocks.


----------



## ltfd164 (Mar 8, 2010)

ours lose their winter coat in patches and if we don't brush it out of them they rub the fence down getting if off.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

ltfd164 said:


> ours lose their winter coat in patches and if we don't brush it out of them they rub the fence down getting if off.



And then the ravens fly in to take beakfulls off the fence for their nests. Ah, the circle of life....................


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

goat fence and side of shed is COVERED with hair


----------

